# Omega 562 Auto Geneve



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

A new one in my collection and I have to say I rather like it. The sunburst Machine finish is pristine and I love the square design.

The bracelet seems a bit lightweight, was this normal with the 1960's Omega's?










Barney


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Love that case Barney, what's the reference inside the case-back? I seem to think they used that (or a similar one) in the square dynamic.


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

kevkojak said:


> Love that case Barney, what's the reference inside the case-back? I seem to think they used that (or a similar one) in the square dynamic.


You are spot on. Just unscrewed the back and ta da.......










Can't actually remove the back. I guess this one is a remove the crystal job?

Really need to brush up on my Omega knowledge now I have a few!

Barney

Barney


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That's right, front loader! :angry:

I don't know if the dial is original to the watch (a better man than I should be able to put you right), but those case and bracelet combo's are quite rare so on to a winner there I say.

Should be a 166.0145 case reference, but be aware that a lot of these around now are after-market dials knocked into NOS cases to make a high value watch.

You're right about old Omega bracelets, although they've done some good solid ones (F300's are built to last!). The dynamic bracelets are a bit flimsy and very lightweight but they do suit the watch with that tapered shape.

Nice!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Barney12 said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Love that case Barney, what's the reference inside the case-back? I seem to think they used that (or a similar one) in the square dynamic.
> ...


That is an interesting bracelet case combo,

Have not seen that before, it looks great, well done


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The number on the clasp will tell you if its a genuine Omega one, well that only confirms if its a genuine clasp i suppose, but if the numbers on the clasp are correct thats a start

cheers

Andy


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's stamped 1153/138 and also has the omega name and logo. The style matches exactly pictures of others on forums etc so I'm fairly certain it's a genuine one.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> It's stamped 1153/138 and also has the omega name and logo. The style matches exactly pictures of others on forums etc so I'm fairly certain it's a genuine one.


Yep that is the correct number for the Omega dynamic bracelet which is the same fitment as yours , so yes it a genuine one for sure.

cheers

andy


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

andyclient said:


> Barney12 said:
> 
> 
> > It's stamped 1153/138 and also has the omega name and logo. The style matches exactly pictures of others on forums etc so I'm fairly certain it's a genuine one.
> ...


Ta! Done some research on the watch too and I'm fairly content it's the original dial. To give it it's full title a

166.0081 OMEGA 562 AUTOMATIC GENÃˆVE CARRÃ‰ ARRONDI

I keep finding references to the Crystal having a logo in the centre on Dynamics? Nothing on this one and it's got a few scratches and needs another polish.

Are there any good reference resources to be had for Omega. My Google hasn't turned up much? A nice book would be good!!

Barney


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If you're serious about Omega Barney then you won't find a better book than A Journey Through Time.

I think it's only available through the Omega shop these days and costs about Â£200 or so. Almost 1000 pages and detailed photo's of (almost) every model Omega have ever produced, including movement ref's, dial options, bracelet references... even prototypes. It is watch porn it its most pure!

I've had a leaf through a copy but not got my own yet - every time I think about splashing Â£200 on a copy I buy a new watch instead.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> I keep finding references to the Crystal having a logo in the centre on Dynamics? Nothing on this one and it's got a few scratches and needs another polish.
> 
> Barney


I don't know for sure if all Omega crystals have the logo , but i believe most of them do certainly the vintage ones , they do sometimes get polished out or it may have been replaced with a generic crystal at some time.

As already mentioned it is a front loader so the crystal needs to come off to get the movement out.

New crystals complete with logo are probably available from cousins but you need the case number , which of course is on the inside of the caseback ! So its a case of crystal off split the winding stem remove the movement and get the numbers ,

cheers

Andy


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

andyclient said:


> Barney12 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep finding references to the Crystal having a logo in the centre on Dynamics? Nothing on this one and it's got a few scratches and needs another polish.
> ...


Well I have wanted to try "crystal removal" using one ofthe spidery tools bit not sure if this is a good piece to practice on!!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> Well I have wanted to try "crystal removal" using one ofthe spidery tools bit not sure if this is a good piece to practice on!!


Would probably recommend trying on something a little cheaper first lol .

just for reference it should have the correct Omega tool no on the caseback , i'm guessing it say's tool 107.

This is the omega version of the spidery clawry thing a little more subtle but also a lot harder to find ,and of course a lot dearer when you do !

cheers

Andy


----------



## peterbr (Sep 13, 2011)

Barney12 said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Barney12 said:
> ...


I have not had much success with these omega tools. I have tried them for both 107 and 102 type crystals. I use compressed air using a mini compressor that is used for spray painting for models or airbrushing. It came with a nozzle that nicely fits over the bit in the case that holds the stem.

Hold the case in one hand with the palm of your hand over the crystal. It pops of between 1.5 and 3 bar. It does not damage the crystal.

I use a robur press tool to press the crystal back in place.


----------

